# story lp's to classical music



## arnolddeepjoy (Sep 20, 2011)

back in the late sixties i listened to story lp's using classical music scores. william tell, sin bad the sailor, nutcracker suite . you get the idea. 
the albums are long gone. does anyone know of modern day equivalents for my kids ?
many thanks
graeme


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

only thing I can think of is Disneys Fantasia, cartoon filled with music from mussorgsky, schubert, few others as well. Has rite of spring included as well.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

arnolddeepjoy said:


> back in the late sixties i listened to story lp's using classical music scores. william tell, sin bad the sailor, nutcracker suite . you get the idea.
> the albums are long gone. does anyone know of modern day equivalents for my kids ?
> many thanks
> graeme


Good question. I don't know of any... but you could create something for your kids. The Sinbad story probably used Rimsky's Scheherazade, and the 'program' for it is readily available. You could 'set the stage' for each movement, maybe with the assistance of one or more of the kids... seems like it could be fun. Berlioz's Harold in Italy could also be staged, but it's maybe too 'adult'.

There must be other candidates out there. If the notion rings your chimes, TC members probably have ideas. _Polednice_ may suggest one or two of Dvorak's darker tome poems, but you don't have to follow his, mm, toothy suggestions.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Hilltroll72 said:


> The Sinbad story probably used Rimsky's Scheherazade


There's this Naxos CD, which combines_ Scheherezade_ with stories from the Arabian Nights (including Sinbad the Sailor), narrated by Bernard Cribbins. It's probably best suited for kids aged 10 to 12.

*http://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item.asp?item_code=8.555889*

There's also Prokofiev's _Peter and the Wolf_--dozens of recordings of it are available. It's suitable for younger kids--maybe as young as six, so long as they don't find wolves too frightening.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

I don't think this is quite what you asked for in the OP, but the _classic fairy tales_ I can think of are:

Prokofiff - Peter and the Wolf
Saint Saens - Carnival of the Animals
Poulenc - The Story of Babar
Debussy - La boite a joujoux

Honourable mention: Britten's Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra.

For the kids: Classic cartoons! read http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/217-itywltmt-s-klassical-music.html


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

A modern day one good for kids is *Debbie Wiseman's *_*Different Voices*_,* narrated by Stephen Fry*, it's on a Naxos disc, some info/tracklisting HERE at ClassicsOnline...


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Sid, you remind me of another one - "Beethoven lives upstairs". The review from Amazon says it all:



> The magic of this CD is that it is a story that perfectly blends together Beethoven's best known pieces with a moving and engaging story that sheds light into the composer's life. It is as enjoyable for adults as it is for children, which sets this disk apart from many of the others in the Classical Kids series, which unfortunately can be grating for parents to listen to with somewhat obnoxious characters aimed to generate laughter from young kids. I highly recommend this CD to introduce children to classical music and Beethoven's music and life.


Link on Amazon: http://www.amazon.ca/Beethoven-Lives-Upstairs-Classical-Kids/dp/B00000212L


----------

